# Platinum renewal rate



## Dawgsfan (11 mo ago)

I’ve had Platinum in one car and streaming for the last year for $10.70 per month. The deal is up and next month the price will increase to $29.79 per month. Any idea on my chances of negotiating a lower rate? Thanks.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

I just renewed in January, and they offered me a deal to stay. Just call them and tell them you want to cancel when your current deal is up, and they likely offer you the same price for another year. It's definitely worth a 15 min phone call to save some cash.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Dawgsfan said:


> I’ve had Platinum in one car and streaming for the last year for $10.70 per month. The deal is up and next month the price will increase to $29.79 per month. Any idea on my chances of negotiating a lower rate? Thanks.


Read


Dawgsfan said:


> I’ve had Platinum in one car and streaming for the last year for $10.70 per month. The deal is up and next month the price will increase to $29.79 per month. Any idea on my chances of negotiating a lower rate? Thanks.


Read the renew through chat thread.


----------

